# Another Focus RS



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/2016-ford-focus-rs-engine-details-reveal-date-and-video

Thoughts?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is the white one a Rs the green one doesn't look a lot different to the last


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

By all accounts it's designed with track days in mind. be ready for regular tyer changes for those that want to exercise that option.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you were a Ford fan, could you walk into a Ford dealership with £30k and leave with a Focus over a Mustang? 

Me neither.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

As much as I like the it, like kerr says its still 30k theres to many used bargains and new cars to be had for the same money. And a 5.0 v8 mustang!


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

will be interesting to see what its like style wise on 3rd feb. the mk2 still looks amazing today and will take a big effort to improve imo


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Kerr said:


> If you were a Ford fan, could you walk into a Ford dealership with £30k and leave with a Focus over a Mustang?


Quite easily (that's if I ever have 30k to spend on a car)

I guess it horses for courses!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To be honest I love the way the current Focus drives. My girlfriend has a 2013 1.6tdci and it's a great handling car with good power. I can imagine the ST and potentially the RS will be a superb, quick car. 

Sadly I hate the fact that it's only option is the four door and in turn I'm not a huge fan of the way the car looks. 

Track days in mind, it just doesn't do it for me in it's current guise where as the MKI and MKII Focus RS' really did it for me!! lol


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Kerr said:


> If you were a Ford fan, could you walk into a Ford dealership with £30k and leave with a Focus over a Mustang?
> 
> Me neither.


Yes , anything with an RS badge will loose money far slower than a pony car.

Saying that I'm waiting to see the final specs of the RS before I choose between the two.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

John74 said:


> Yes , anything with an RS badge will loose money far slower than a pony car.
> 
> Saying that I'm waiting to see the final specs of the RS before I choose between the two.


You think so? We've never had RHD Mustangs in this country before, with warranty and dealer support.

The old Mustangs here are all worth a fair amount of money. The special edition models are worth a fortune.

Until a few months ago there was old shape Mustangs selling for more than what we will pay for the much improved new one.

The MK2 RS did hold its value too well. It is bonkers money people are paying for them, but I have noticed in recent weeks they are starting to drop now. There was a few in the £16k bracket that I hadn't seen before.

When the MK3 comes along the values will drop further.

The Mustang is will also steal sales away from it as Ford fans will have a choice to make rather than the RS being the main Ford performance car.

There is also far more competition in the hot hatch market.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Thought they would be using the 2.3 ecoboost engine that is available in the new mustang.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

No 3 door option?

The same applies to the RS Clio and Focus ST as well. (Only 5 door versions are available)

Nice motor!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Nope, Ford made it 100% clear, according to them there is no market for 3dr... I have no freeking idea what market they were testing to get such bullcrap!!! So as it stands MK2/2.5 is the last focus to be released as 3rd.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Having seen a pic of one in red I shall be eagerly awaiting the announcement on the 3rd February and hoping that it'll come in at sub £30k if it does I can see one being on my drive next year


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

So from what I understand through rumors and apparent 'inside information', this RS is meant to be only available in 4-door, driven by the front wheels, powered by a 2.3 ecoboost engine with 330bhp, and will be the first RS to be mass-produced and sold worldwide. If it is mass-produced, something tells me that this model won't hold it's value as well as what the Mk1 and Mk2 have in the past, and if anything I think it will help both previous models hold their values better.

Of course these are all rumors from articles I have read and could be completely wrong, but these rumors don't exactly get me buzzing for the Mk3 RS.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Sadly I hate the fact that it's only option is the four door and in turn I'm not a huge fan of the way the car looks.


For me the 5 doors is something that I would prefer as the 3dr Focus RS was just far too impractical and the main reason I did not purchase last time. I guess if having more than two people in the car was a rarity then it's not an issue.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> So from what I understand through rumors and apparent 'inside information', this RS is meant to be only available in 4-door, driven by the front wheels, powered by a 2.3 ecoboost engine with 330bhp, and will be the first RS to be mass-produced and sold worldwide. If it is mass-produced, something tells me that this model won't hold it's value as well as what the Mk1 and Mk2 have in the past, and if anything I think it will help both previous models hold their values better.
> 
> Of course these are all rumors from articles I have read and could be completely wrong, but these rumors don't exactly get me buzzing for the Mk3 RS.


Ford went quiet for a while in the hot hatch market. When the MK1 Focus was to be launched everyone was expecting 4wd, Cosworth and big power.

It was an anticlimax to a lot of people that it ended up FWD, 212bhp and Cosworth brand was gone. Many deemed it wasn't a real RS at the time after years of having Escort and Sierra RS Cosworths.

They still bought it.

The MK2 came along and people were again anticipating 4wd and huge power. It didn't happen again after a long wait.

They are in far more demand now than they were new. I was offered a healthy discount on one after a dealer pre registered a few cars they couldn't shift. I didn't realise it was a limited run of cars. I'd never have predicting they would hold value to well either, but that does seem to be tailing off now.

Now reading owners views of the of the MK3, people aren't happy that it has a 4 cylinder engine, They aren't happy it's 5 door and the styling has been toned down.

I see there is still debates and hopes it will be 4wd. Even after watching the slow motion video people are convinced it will be 4wd.

Ford just seems able to produce something that people don't quite want and it still becomes popular.

It will be interesting see what the final car actually is.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> For me the 5 doors is something that I would prefer as the 3dr Focus RS was just far too impractical and the main reason I did not purchase last time. I guess if having more than two people in the car was a rarity then it's not an issue.


Fair play to you mate and in a funny way it's why I've warmed to the Clio 200 with four doors because I think how handy it would be getting my little girl in the back of a four door. :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Having initially not liked the idea of 5 doors I've warmed to it, so much so I've registered my interest with my local dealer ahead of fords official announcement on the 3rd February


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I see the Ford garages are now offering the ST with good discounts. 

Delivery mileage ST3s for £19,988 and ST2 for £18,488. 

That's almost £6000 off for the ST3.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

That the pre facelift ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

John74 said:


> That the pre facelift ?


I'm not up to speed with Fords. It's just an advert in the paper I've read.

They are 64 plates, so not sure if that'll help? Still could be old models sitting around.

Still a sizeable discount given used car prices.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Quite easily (that's if I ever have 30k to spend on a car)
> 
> I guess it horses for courses!


I knew you had issues


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Im personally Interested if their gonna go for the ring time off of the trophy r. Same with the ctr


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

And there's a possibility in 2017 of an RS fiesta which if it does go into production it will be a little gem

When my car was being repaired I was lucky enough to be given a fiesta ST as the courtesy car as it was being repaired by the guys that did the tuning to mine and with a few tweaks to the suspension and a Revo map it was a little go kart, didn't matter how fast you pushed it into a corner it just came out the other side with no fuss the chassis is incredible


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Kerr said:


> If you were a Ford fan, could you walk into a Ford dealership with £30k and leave with a Focus over a Mustang?
> 
> Me neither.





uruk hai said:


> Quite easily (that's if I ever have 30k to spend on a car)
> 
> I guess it horses for courses!





RisingPower said:


> I knew you had issues


You don't know the half of it !


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

It's an RS. Lots will buy one , myself included. Not everyone gets it but that's no bad thing......


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

http://www.gofurtherlive.com

12:45 the RS reveal


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

*Well here it is the New Focus RS*

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/n...d-engine-details-video-and-exclusive-pictures

316bhp and All wheel drive


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh wow it looks .....



Just like every other one


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Good performance from the RS as you would expect but not so keen on the look of the front of it.

Think Ford are putting these wide 'mouth type grills' on all their models and are starting to look like VW's' trend of being similar looking on the front.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

rory1992 said:


> Im personally Interested if their gonna go for the ring time off of the trophy r. Same with the ctr


I'm pretty sure ford would not be too fussed about this. Anyway there is no chance the standard car could do it, the Trophy R and CTR are all high cost specials that sit above the cars most people are buying.

Getting the 'fastest' time is mostly a PR exercise...and one Ford really don't need to do with their RS brand.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not keen on the front of it but other than that it looks ok.

No doubt being a hot hatch, it'll be a decent seller.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not my cup of tea


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

dont like it, still cant get used to no three door focus.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah looks wise similar to the old one

However im glad to seen an RS with 4WD for a change


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

about time its 4WD though.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It still carn't match up to it's German rivals IMO.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Kimo73 said:


> Oh wow it looks .....
> 
> Just like every other one


You are right it does look like almost every other one, saying that why would they deviate so much from what is a high selling model. Yes its got a silly wing, but doesn't look like its getting bonnet vents. If it didn't have the wing then it wouldn't fit with the RS brand.

No doubt it will sell well and handle pretty well, now that is not a over powered front wheel drive hatch.

Personally I like the fact we get the mix between the models Ford produce and the models Volkswagen and Audi produce as it give us more choice than just going for a similar looking hatch to another.

Having owned a many different makes and models, I would choice one of these over the current golf R, as I feel they are a little anonymous on the roads, I don't doubt they are a great car though.

Good to the see the drifting video with Ken Block at the wheel


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Waiting to see the final power figure as they kept saying in excess off 320ps so I'm guessing they have not finalized the engine specs just yet or it will be 321ps at the release date lol .


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I quite like it, interested to see how much it costs, nice to see 4x4 on it, but I think I am a bit to old to be seen in one.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks a good bit more grown up than the previous models. It's not in your face and garish like the MK2 and they've been sensible inside too this time.

Surprised they kept the 4wd under wraps all this time. I think they did know that with over 300bhp they were past the capabilities of FWD. It also gives the old RS Cosworth boys half of what they've wanted for years. 

It'll be interesting to see how good it turns out to be now.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The market is getting saturated with this kind of stuff - rapidly getting to the point where manufacturers will start to wonder if its worth the expense - the market is small and with everyone pitching for a slice of it how many sales make it justifiable

The RS badge at least has a real heritage and its being sold worldwide this time around but not really for me

I must be getting old but an Audi S3 in saloon trim is probably just as capable and a lot more subtle


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Doesn't look right as a 5 door and looks a bit too high at the back. Other than that it looks ok.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ford Focus RS | INSIDE evo:


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

So it looks like it will be priced at the same level as the new Mustang with the exact same 2.3 engine (as opposed to the 5 litre V8 for a few thousand more), which will make for some very interesting comparisons (and choices).


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

The Mk3 has pretty much gone down like a led balloon on the RS forums. A lot of people aren't impressed with it even though it's boasting AWD and 320+ ponies. Expect Mk2 Focus RS prices to stay high.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

New family hatchback for me then. Il start saving now


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> The Mk3 has pretty much gone down like a led balloon on the RS forums. A lot of people aren't impressed with it even though it's boasting AWD and 320+ ponies. Expect Mk2 Focus RS prices to stay high.


The MK1 went down like a lead balloon as everyone expected Cosworth, 4wd and a lot more power. Many people originally said it wasn't a real RS.

The MK2 went down like a lead balloon as people expected 4wd, more power and still hoped for Cosworth.

Now they've got a bit more power and 4wd they are still not happy.

We get this all the time on the BMW forums too. People will say the new model of their car is ugly and there is no way they'll ever buy one and so on. Give it a couple of years for depreciation to take hold and suddenly they've bought one and it's much better than the old one.

People are so fickle and whatever they own they exaggerate it all too often. They find reason to dislike something for often no reason.

The MK1 prices stayed rock solid for a long time before the MK2 came along, then they did take a plunge. They've now recovered a lot though but there isn't much supply of them.

The MK2 RS is finally heading south on prices. There is too much competition out there now and people will chop it in for a MK3. There is hardly a lack of MK2s available and each time I have a glance there is even more appearing in the classifieds. Supply is outstripping demand these days which will hit prices.

Want until road tests start happening and the new one takes lumps out of the old one. The performance bar has moved on quite a bit since the MK2.

History will repeat itself over and over again.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ i hope the mk2 prices do fall. Not sure on the mk3 as im not totally smitten on the father in laws ST. it just feels too grown up


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I do really like the look of this. it's a bit more radical and I like that it looks so different from "normal" Focus' and even the ST. Back more years than I care to mention I had a MK1 XR2 and I loved this because again it was different to the "normal" ones....

But would I have one now. Not on your life... I would much prefer the Audi S3, its the opposite of the above very understated and performs better (I expect)

For me, (approaching 50) I admire it from afar but would not have one. Go back 25 years and I would have the RS like a shot.

Its all about personal taste... and those personal tastes change it seems!
  

Ben


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I like this, not usually a massive Ford fan but this hits the spot.

Looks great, toned down a bit from the mk2, Great seats, Good Power and finally 4WD so its chassis can handle the power...the MK2 never could as the ECU used to limit the torque in the lower gears.

Not a lot not to like.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

9k for a very good mk1 RS


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ooooooohhhh, why am i on the Ford site !


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Shaun said:


> Ooooooohhhh, why am i on the Ford site !


Shame there's no asbo I orange hey Shaun!

To be fair I'm not sure if I would rather go for the mustang ecoboost for less, but I'd need more doors and space for a dog!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ian D said:


> Shame there's no asbo I orange hey Shaun!
> 
> To be fair I'm not sure if I would rather go for the mustang ecoboost for less, but I'd need more doors and space for a dog!


I think it would be white :devil:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Tis a much more appealing car now its toned down, with decent mpg, and 5 doors...beginning to show my age I think.

As great as the competition are (Golf R, S3, M135i etc) there's always something in a Petrol heads brain that says an RS is a bit more special, maybe a little less German is a good thing sometimes.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Damn, forgot no DSG (type) option!, so I am out LOL. The


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Shaun said:


> Damn, forgot no DSG (type) option!, so I am out LOL. The


That's a shame, surely they have the technology to do this at Ford?

Odd to not offer some kind of Auto box in this market sector. I mean its obviously aimed at a more mature hot hatch buyer with its 5 doors.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Im 26 and id buy that becuase its a 5dr. Two kids mean I can only have 5 doors
Think id choose manual in a sporty hatchback over dsg.
Full auto for big saloon though


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Oooh 4WD


----------

